# how can i open internet connections through task manager?



## pat123 (Oct 10, 2006)

my home pc doesnt have any desktop icons or a toolbar and so i am unable to connect to the internet. i would be really helpful if someone could tell how i could connect to the internet using task manager? thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If there are no desktop icons and no task bar, then there's a major problem with it. I would suspect a corrupt profile.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You can launch Internet Explorer from Task Manager by clicking File, New Task, and type *iexplore* in the Open box.

But I am curious why you have no desktop. No icons or taskbar usually means explorer.exe is not running. If you type *explorer* in Task Manager, do your icons and taskbar appear? Any errors?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is your computer having problems that are causing it to not show the desktop?
You can try bringing the desktop up by clicking the applications tab in task manager.
Click the new task button.
Type explorer.exe in the box and click ok.
To run internet explorer,type iexplore.exe in the box and click ok.


----------



## pat123 (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah its seriously broken. the internet used to work on it though but then we changed are internet service provider so now i need to know how i can connect to the internet


----------



## pat123 (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry for not being clearer but the problem i have is that i dont know how i can open 'connect to a new network' through task manager. 

also when i type explorer in says windows cannot find this.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

With your system in a bit of a mess I would first run a Repair Install from the OS disc or use System Restore and see if you can get it back before everything got messed up. You have probably got a Malware infection.


----------

